# so dolce is getting the walking outdoors thing..



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i think he is doing great and will prob like it more if i was more consistent with taking him for walks , i blame it on the weather and the fact that when i come from work , i cook , clean and if the weather is nasty i just dont go out. so yesterday i took him outside at first he plants himself on the ground n refuses to move so i carry him , a little while later i put him down , i notice he doesnt like the leash to feel like its pulling him so i just let it sag n slowly i start walking and he follows , ive noticed there are some textures in the sidewalk he doesnt like ( areas that are bumoier for example) but if its smooth he doesnt really have a problem , he is still not great n he has moments where he will stop n doesnt want to walk but overall from a pup that wouldnt take a step i think he has improved a great deal. woo hoo !! also i can tell u he is fearless of other dogs and quite the playful guy , yesterday on our walk there was this big lab and he went up to him n greeeted him like it was nothing ,.. luckily that dog was nice cause im afraid of big dogs around him.. im thinking about taking him to a dog park soon , do u think its too early ? 

anyway thank u for all ur help regarding this matter and im sure that if im more consistent he will enjoy his walks ... he even pooped and actually always does when we go for walks so thats a plus !!! 

and omg the attention that little fluff gets !! its soo cute,


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Wonderful news! And yes, our babies DO draw the attention, don't they?


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Rocky stops sometimes too. I am impressed that he goes up to big dogs. Rocky is still not doing that. He will bark at them. Taking him back to Petco for another lesson this Friday nite..but doing better on walks with the leash. I am using a harness on him. How old is Dolce?


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Please be very mindful of large dogs with your baby. One quick snap and your pup can get severely injured. If you go to a dog park make sure that he is only in the toy dog section and monitored every minute. There is a big difference in a 2-4 lb Maltese puppy and a full grown Pug or Jack Russel terrier of triple the weight. 

I lost a beloved Malt to a large dog that loved her, all with an accidental pierce of her lung with a canine tooth of the larger dog. So please be careful and have play dates and dog park outings that are safe for a Maltese puppy.

As adults a larger Malt ( such as my 7 lb Emma) is much less of a problem with other dogs but I am always mindful of what dogs are there and how the interactions are going.


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

I love taking little yeager on walks, he's so cute, just trotting along and sniffing flowers :happy: :Flowers 2: he stops when he's tired. he also likes to change sides...so I always have to be be careful not to step on him haha

Please be careful with dolce at the dog park! I wouldn't recommend putting him down when there are big dogs around, things could happen unexpectedly and quickly. I was warned by another person whose friend lost her maltese at the dog park because a big dog snagged at him and pierced his heart in one bite. Just be careful!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Yes, I agree with Cat. Please be careful around big dogs. If you decide to go to a doggy park check it out first before you go in and see if they have a small dog area where the big dogs are not allowed to go in. The just check out the small dogs that are in there (as well as their owners) to see how they behave just to be sure. Anyway, good job Dolce!!! Soon you'll be comfortable witht he leash - you're just testing your mom to see if she'll cave, but guess what, she's doing a pretty good job


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

He's such a doll,no wonder he gets attention.
I know I draw stares as people try to count how many malts in the car... Kinda like counting jellybeans or in the malts case,mexican jumping beans since they move all the time.
Hopefully Dolce won't be getting into any more trouble eatting bad things....Malts are such curious munchkins.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i will definitely be careful. i havent taken him to a dog park but now i will especially mindful i didnt think anything can happen that fast so i will def keep him around other toy breeds. i am also very happy , that slowly but surely he is getting used to the outdoors.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i just wanna say that the walks are getting easier n hes definitely getting the hang of it!!!


----------

